# Shaw motor kit



## oldmtrcyc (Sep 24, 2020)

Anyone have a shaw kit they would like to sell, or trade for???  I have been wanting to build a shaw for some time now.  I have a couple of appropriate bikes that would work.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 25, 2020)

Jim good luck with your quest, I gave up trying to get one. Kinda lost my taste for 'em now, had two heart attacks in the past year, and just glad to be alive and kicking.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Sep 25, 2020)

bricycle said:


> Jim good luck with your quest, I gave up trying to get one. Kinda lost my taste for 'em now, had two heart attacks in the past year, and just glad to be alive and kicking.



Wow, I would imagine your priorities change with something like that!  Get well!


----------



## geosbike (Sep 27, 2020)

what do you have to trade


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Sep 27, 2020)

Sent pm.


----------

